
Ask HN: Framework for resolving disputes and technical disagreements? - fosco
In a challenging environment where there are obstacles to move forward and there appears to be analysis paralysis.  I am hoping someone could recommend a book or framework for making progress and a decision and having everyone happy even if their choice is not selected.  It is difficult because the tradeoffs are close, I have my opinion but it is difficult to &#x27;prove&#x27; one way or the other.<p>even if the book is not technical I am happy to take a look as I am not sure a technical solution to this paralysis is required.  just need to get moving!<p>[edit: so many grammatical and typos..woops - probably stilll a few]
======
mahesh_gkumar
If it's difficult to prove one way or the other, why do you care which option
is chosen? Just pick one! if it doesn't work once released into production,
pick something else! Remove emotions from the equation. No one should feel
happy or sad that their option got chosen, nor should one feel happy or sad
when that option works or fails. In the end, the only thing that should matter
is the business value the solution is providing. Do you think your customers'
care whose solution got picked? If people get 'hurt' easily when their
solution is not chosen, then they need to grow up.

